# Not sure what happened (motorcycles to scooters)



## squatting dog (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Rasputin (Jan 17, 2020)

How things change. My only motorcycle was a 3 cyl. Kawasaki that I ran into a tree. Lot's of buddies with Harleys though.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 18, 2020)

Those scooters are banned in some places used by pedestrians.  I never quite understood their popularity unless as part of the "less is more" movement...


----------



## toffee (Jan 18, 2020)

not much room on board -but its the closeness that counts


----------



## Marlene (Jan 18, 2020)

Ah, the old saying "the more things change, the more they stay the same" does NOT hold true these days.  Now really folks, can you even imagine a fellow of our generation wearing these atrocious looking shorts?????

https://trendings.net/lace-shorts-a...9iI4wcN7P_lSjumt7B6HPfePz5AMeV7LOKSJRjd2vFm5Y


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2020)

They are quite popular on college campuses. Gets students around a lot quicker, but so would a Harley 1200cc bike.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Ah, the old saying "the more things change, the more they stay the same" does NOT hold true these days.  Now really folks, can you even imagine a fellow of our generation wearing these atrocious looking shorts?????
> 
> https://trendings.net/lace-shorts-a...9iI4wcN7P_lSjumt7B6HPfePz5AMeV7LOKSJRjd2vFm5Y


Yeah, I can imagine those selling well.  NOT.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 18, 2020)

Sometimes the only buddy you need is a fur baby.   For instance, Leo here rode the 750 Shadow from Florida to DC, then on to Denver and back to Florida. Born to ride.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 7, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Ah, the old saying "the more things change, the more they stay the same" does NOT hold true these days.  Now really folks, can you even imagine a fellow of our generation wearing these atrocious looking shorts?????
> 
> https://trendings.net/lace-shorts-a...9iI4wcN7P_lSjumt7B6HPfePz5AMeV7LOKSJRjd2vFm5Y



They look so ridiculous I'm surprised they don't cost over $400 a pair.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 7, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Ah, the old saying "the more things change, the more they stay the same" does NOT hold true these days.  Now really folks, can you even imagine a fellow of our generation wearing these atrocious looking shorts?????
> 
> https://trendings.net/lace-shorts-a...9iI4wcN7P_lSjumt7B6HPfePz5AMeV7LOKSJRjd2vFm5Y



   I'd have to kick my own ass if I wore that stuff. No need to wait for someone else to do it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 7, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 87972


My answer is remember not too long ago when the talk of the day was "men having a _feminine_ side"?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)

I had a little Honda back in the 70's. The guys all wanted to take it to DMV to use it for their tests.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 7, 2020)

Had a Suzuki 400 which was my first vehicle I purchased and I drove it halfway across  Canada including the mountains of BC. Bought a Kawasaki later which I loved. My husband made me get rid of it though. He was scared .


----------



## jujube (Feb 7, 2020)

Those shorts are especially fetching with the blinding white crew socks and athletic shoes.  Tres chic!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Ah, the old saying "the more things change, the more they stay the same" does NOT hold true these days.  Now really folks, can you even imagine a fellow of our generation wearing these atrocious looking shorts?????
> 
> https://trendings.net/lace-shorts-a...9iI4wcN7P_lSjumt7B6HPfePz5AMeV7LOKSJRjd2vFm5Y



Those look utterly ridiculous!  I can't imagine a male of ANY generation wearing those shorts out in public.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 8, 2020)

Seen some strange things, the lace shorts for men....lol.
    Bikes and scooters, started riding a moped I think when I was 12 or so. It belonged to a friend that did not like to ride it.
I owned some bigger bikes and still feel the urge every spring. Now they have the electric bikes in Canada, I don't think the riders need a license to drive them. That is scary when you see them in traffic cutting cars off. Just a personal view


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 8, 2020)

*Electric Bike & Electric Scooter Laws & Regulations in Canada*


Owning an Electric Bike in Canada is easy. These vehicles are also known as power-assisted bicycles, electric scooters, e-bikes and e-scooters, and the laws for them are very similar to a traditional bicycle. They require no license, plates or insurance to own or operate. In Canada, Power Assisted Bicycles are classified under Federal law and each province can make minor changes such as age requirements and each municipality can make changes as to where they are permitted to be used.
We have put together a list below to some useful links to Federal, Provincial and municipal government websites. Power Assisted Bicycles (electric bikes, electric scooters, e-bikes and e-scooters) are encouraged by all levels of Government in Canada.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2020)

_“Never look back unless you are planning to go that way” _- Henry David Thoreau


----------

